# Cuss'n



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

A 6-year-old and a 4-year-old are upstairs in their bedroom. "You know what?" says the 6-year-old. "I think it's about time we start cussing." 

The 4-year-old nods his head in approval. The 6-year-old continues. "When we go downstairs for breakfast I'm going to say "hell" and you say "ass." 

"OK!" The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm. 

Their mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6-year-old what he wants for breakfast. "Aw hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios." 

WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit, 
slapping his rear every step. The mom locks him in his room and shouts "You can just stay there till I let you out!" 

She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4-year-old, and asks with a stern voice, "And what do _YOU_ want for breakfast young man? 

"I don't know," he blubbers, "But you can bet your azz it won't be Cheerios."


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

hehehehehehe


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

I got my whole office laughing on that one!


----------

